# Cold Avocado Soup, will it turn brownish if not eaten immediately ?



## larry_stewart (Dec 5, 2016)

I plan on making a Chilled Avocado Soup from a Martha Stewart cookbook Ive had laying around.

Ingredients are:
2 Cups Buttermilk
1/3 Cup Walnuts
1/3 Cup Dill
1/3 Cup Red onion
1 Tbs Red wine vinegar
1 Cup Water
Season with S&P

Basic Instructions are put all ingredients in blender until smooth.
Chill 1 Hour + 
Garnish with avocado pieces and Dill.

I know Guacamole can discolor, as does a cut avocado.  So, Im just wondering if this soup is immune to the color change ?


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 5, 2016)

Do the instructions tell you to cover with plastic film (right on top of the soup)? I'd probably add some lime and lime zest. Not sure if the acid in the buttermilk would keep the colour or not. 

We would cover the guac at the restaurant with plastic film and then a cover (we used yogurt containers). The top would still turn brownish, but we could scoop it out and the rest was still green.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 5, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> I plan on making a Chilled Avocado Soup from a Martha Stewart cookbook Ive had laying around.
> 
> Ingredients are:
> 2 Cups Buttermilk
> ...


 
The soup doesn't have avocado in it ... so are you worried about the garnish?

Yes, it will discolor so you're best off cutting and garnishing right before service.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 5, 2016)

My Bad, overlooked the main ingredient.
There are 2 avocados in it.
No special instructions on storage.

Ingredients are:
2 Avocados
2 Cups Buttermilk
1/3 Cup Walnuts
1/3 Cup Dill
1/3 Cup Red onion
1 Tbs Red wine vinegar
1 Cup Water
Season with S&P


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 5, 2016)

jennyema said:


> The soup doesn't have avocado in it ... so are you worried about the garnish?


I think Larry's recipe is missing the main ingredient: avocado. 

Here's a great avocado tip I discovered long ago. If you're making something like guacamole - or this soup - there's a home canning ingredient called "Fruit Fresh you can add that will keep it from oxidizing as quickly. The main ingredient in Fruit Fresh is ascorbic acid (aka vitamin C) so it's actually a perfectly healthy ingredient.

By simply adding a half teaspoon of FF, I've had guac last up to four days in the fridge without turning brown.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 5, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> I think Larry's recipe is missing the main ingredient: avocado.
> 
> Here's a great avocado tip I discovered long ago. If you're making something like guacamole - or this soup - there's a home canning ingredient called "Fruit Fresh you can add that will keep it from oxidizing as quickly. The main ingredient in Fruit Fresh is ascorbic acid (aka vitamin C) so it's actually a perfectly healthy ingredient.
> 
> By simply adding a half teaspoon of FF, I've had guac last up to four days in the fridge without turning brown.



I'll keep that in mind, Fruit Fresh.  I use lemon juice. Maybe FF will do better.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 5, 2016)

I bet it will discolor.


Maybe sub lemon juice for the vinegar and make sure you cover it with plastic wrap right on top of the soup


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 5, 2016)

jennyema said:


> I bet it will discolor.
> 
> 
> Maybe sub lemon juice for the vinegar and make sure you cover it with plastic wrap right on top of the soup



I bet it will discolor, too. The avocado dressing I make with avocado and buttermilk does.

Again, as I mentioned above, I also add that Fruit Fresh product to my dressing to keep it from oxidizing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, Steve, that answers my question about if the buttermilk would replace the lime/lemon juice. I drink buttermilk with lime zest and fresh black pepper on it. I keep FF in the cupboard, but in a pinch, I have ground up Vit C tablets. Can't remember if that was for a pickle recipe or what...At the restaurant, we would store a cut avocado in water to keep it from discolouring--leave the rind on until ready to use.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 6, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> I plan on making a Chilled Avocado Soup from a Martha Stewart cookbook Ive had laying around.
> 
> Ingredients are:
> 2 Cups Buttermilk
> ...


Normally I'd say that the vinegar would help retain the colour but if it's red it probably won't. Dipping the cut up avocado in lemon juice should help - it does with apples and similar things


----------



## Caslon (Dec 8, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks,  I drink buttermilk with lime zest and fresh black pepper on it.



My old man was into drinking buttermilk. I never caught on to it. My old man did.  His father emigrated to the US from Denmark and had a dairy farm.  No wonder.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 8, 2016)

As expected, the top layer did turn brownish gray, but the bulk of the soup kept its color.
That being said, the soup ( in my opinion) tasted like crap.

Made a great Butternut Squash soup though.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> As expected, the top layer did turn brownish gray, but the bulk of the soup kept its color.
> That being said, the soup ( in my opinion) tasted like crap.
> 
> Made a great Butternut Squash soup though.



Sounds like you should leave Martha's cookbook laying around for a while longer.


----------



## everylastbite (Jun 29, 2017)

One other great trick to slow discoloration is to use vitamin E oil. It's another antioxidant.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 29, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks, Steve, that answers my question about if the buttermilk would replace the lime/lemon juice. I drink buttermilk with lime zest and fresh black pepper on it. I keep FF in the cupboard, but in a pinch, I have ground up Vit C tablets. Can't remember if that was for a pickle recipe or what...*At the restaurant, we would store a cut avocado in water to keep it from discolouring--leave the rind on until ready to use*.




That's interesting... I will have to try that...  

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2017)

Caslon said:


> My old man was into drinking buttermilk. I never caught on to it. My old man did.  His father emigrated to the US from Denmark and had a dairy farm.  No wonder.


Not my favourite memory of Denmark as a kid. We would go to a "fritidshjem" (spare time home) with a bunch of Danish kids. Sometimes they served regular milk with lunch and sometimes it was buttermilk. Didn't much like that stuff. It was the old fashioned kind of buttermilk - the stuff left over from churning butter. It was available pretty much everywhere milk was available.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 4, 2017)

jennyema said:


> The soup doesn't have avocado in it ... so are you worried about the garnish?
> 
> Yes, it will discolor so you're best off cutting and garnishing right before service.


If you dip the avocado slices in lemon juice it will delay browning.


----------

